# Killington 11/2....fun skiing with some PASRs and AZers..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey All,

I'm back from a fun day skiing at Killington.  The road-trip began yesterday at 12:30PM when I picked up Atomic Jeff in Bethlehem.  We got on the road and made great time to Rutland despite the fact that I drive like a grandma.  Phillycore took his own car up from Philly and he passed us while we were at a rest stop but then we caught him right before the final 48 miles from I-87 to Rutland.  We got a suite at the Best Western 3 miles east of Rutland for $108 including tax so only $36 each.  After settling into our accomadations we hit up the Sirloin saloon and then went back to the suite to drink some beer.  I freaking love Long Trail Blackberry Wheat.  I should have brought some home with me.  At one point I got into all my gear and jumped off the couch and there is a youtube worthy video that A-Jeff will put together.

After a clear cool night with tons of stars..the morning was very sunny with thick frost on our cars..we took advantage of the free breakfast and then drove to the mountain.  There were a decent amount of cars at 9:25AM but nothing crazy..they were already letting people on the gondola ahead of their 10AM opening.  We booted up and got our tickets for $65 each.  I saw PASRs own Skidude scanning passes at the base of the K1 gondola.  At the top we took the only route down from the peak..Great northern which had nice chalky manmade but lots of snowguns blasting..that led to lower great northern, Rime and a section of East falls..from the top of the Northridge triple was also Reason.  Only the lower mountain bunny buster was open with snowguns blasting.  Early in our session we mainly skied off the triple to stay out of the snow guns.  At 11:00AM I saw Roark, Bostonian, Treeskier, and Mondeo at the top but I didn't ski with them until a little later..Of the AZers..we saw and skied with Mondeo the most..it's the first time I saw the Cabcrawler bump skeeze..and they're cool.  My favorites of the day was the left side of Rime and the wide section of great northern to the right of Rime because it was a good place to open it up a bit.  I took it really easy and skied at about 60% speed..there were far to many people and ski condition types to push it..plus it's only November 2nd.  In total we skied for 4 hours from 9:40AM until 1:40PM with no breaks except when the gondola stopped for about 10 minutes..a total of 12 rides up the triple and 4 rides up the Gondola..The bottom with all the snowguns blasting was a bit of a clusterf8ck but the runs off the top were quite pleasent.  I feel really good and I'm sure there will be pictures soon..What a great first day of lift served..woo hoo..well worth the 5+ hour drive and $65 lift ticket..I'm guessing there were several hundred Killington passholders and several hundred people bought tickets..they blew snow right until I left and I'm sure the guns are blasting tonight.  The people who get to ski there the next few days can expect nice coverage, snow quality and light crowds..

Killington is Back!!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 2, 2008)

Good TR, sounded like a good time!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 2, 2008)

Hopefully AtomicSkier will upload some pictures and eventually the youtube video of me singing to Milli Vanilli, jumping off the couch on my skis..and getting mad steezy air at Killington..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't freakin wait to hit snow....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 2, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I can't freakin wait to hit snow....



This weekend???  I think Killington will last through the week..


----------



## AtomicSkier (Nov 2, 2008)

Pictures from the trip.  Today was my first day back on the snow in 10.5 months after breaking my femur on December 23rd, 2007.  It was nice to be back (I'm in blue)


----------



## maineskier69 (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice pics.  Looks like K did alright with the snowmaking.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice pics AS.  Looks like really good conditions for WROD


----------



## mondeo (Nov 2, 2008)

GSS beat me to it...

*Date(s) Skied: * November 2, 2008

*Resort or Ski Area: * Killington

*Conditions: * Snow...at this point, who really cares?

*Trip Report: * First off, this TR is useless, as I did not have a camera. Just to get that out of the way.

I got there about 9:45, apparently they had been running the lifts since about 9:00. Geared up, got on the gondola.

Good coverage just about everywhere. First run was down Great Eastern and East Fall. Lapped Rime until 11:00. Granular & packed, but pretty good for 11/2. At 11:00, met up with Roark, Zand, Bostonian, GSS, Phillycore, and AtomicSkier; the PA folks went back down to the gondi, rest of us lapped the North Ridge triple a few times, mainly on Rime. Ran into PA folks a few runs later, couple more laps, then down to the gondi where Roark, Zand, and Bostonian broke for lunch. Rest of us did another run down to the triple, including a nice wipeout by Phillycore (in all fairness, there was snow being made, and the associated weird terrain countours were hard to see.) They split and I basically ended up skiing the rest of the day by myself. Lapped Rime until about 1:30-2:00 working flats training and then...

Bumps. Yes, bumps.

A line eventually set up to skier's left from the granular swept off the main stretch. Skied that for a while. Very tight, and got pretty skied off by the time I left at 3:30.

All in all, a very good day. They were blowin snow pretty hard all day. I'm thinking their commitment to staying open for the season is pretty good.


----------



## Greg (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice pics. AtomicSkier is Carvemeister General!


----------



## AtomicSkier (Nov 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice pics. AtomicSkier is Carvemeister General!


I don't know if that's true...but 10.5 months after breaking my leg, and never having skied on twin tips for longer then 2 runs, I'd say the pics came out OK.  

If only I was on my Atomics


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice, snow looks sweet!


----------



## mondeo (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, and while others beat be to first turns, I claim first bumps of 08/09!


----------



## Jonni (Nov 2, 2008)

My those conditions look sweet! I may need to scrounge up $65 for Wednesday, or maybe even tomorrow...


----------



## Zand (Nov 2, 2008)

Very fun day at K today. Left home at 6:30 and made awesome time, arriving just before 9:30. Was glad to see the lifts already turning with no line at the gondola. Took that to the top and lapped the triple till 11. Met up with the group mentioned inseveral posts and took plenty of laps with them. Headed to the bottom for lunch just after 12 (thanks for the burger roark!) and then finished the day off with more triple laps from 12:30-2. Trail conditions:

Great Northern/Chute/Bunny Buster: Guns going all day (which clearly are made for above freezing weather) which made for some visitility issues. While they were a pain in the ass, it was a necessary evil if they want to survive the warm week coming up. Great Northern just after the Rime crossing was mint.

Rime: Definitely the slicker of the 2 trails, especially for me with dull edges. Still easy enough to skid down. A few random bumps at the bottom. This'll easily make it through the week.

East Glade: Small park at the top. Skiers' left was parkless but was full of pebbles. The 2nd half was getting some nice bump lines on skiers right where they didn't groom, but it was almost down to the grass when I left so I doubt they'll be there tomorrow. 

All in all, despite the short and repetative terrain, not much more you can ask for on November 2nd. Certainly just great to get out, great to see some AZers and KZers out there, and great to see the Beast come back alive and get us some beautiful early season skiing.

My day didn't end there, after skiing I drove down to Six Flags for their closing day. So weird skiing and riding coasters in the same day. I took 7 consecutive laps on Superman right around 8 (place was deserted by then) and that may have been the coldest thing I've ever done in my life.

So after nearly 7 hours total driving, 5 hours at Killington, and 3 hours at Six Flags, I'm pretty whiped. I'm hoping to get a day next Monday either at K or Mt. Snow, so hopefully the warm goes quick.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice report! Great pics too! I'm amazed at the coverage up there. Looks like they've been cranking out the snow.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 2, 2008)

Good show. Atomicman was IMing me when others were out making turns. LOL. I really can't say anything..I was stuck back in PA.


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 2, 2008)

hey atomic, the pic under the steezemobile, i happen to be one of the jerks on the chair with 2 of my peeps (the guy in red on the right). thanks for the foto op.

ditto what everyone said. got on the k1 around 9:20. nice surprise early open in addition to the surprise early open. thought reason > upper east fall was the better run. sort of bump line set up skiers right on upper east fall. rime got skied off pretty quick. great northern into middle chute had nice snow where they were blowing. just about the right amount of crowd. maybe a 5 min wait on the triple at worst and no line at all on the k1.

kudos to k. felt like an old school opening to me. they got the bare minimum they needed open and let it rip in spite of the fact that they'll probably lose the lower elevation during the warmup this week. no compliants.


----------



## AtomicSkier (Nov 2, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Good show. Atomicman was IMing me when others were out making turns. LOL. I really can't say anything..I was stuck back in PA.


Weak.  Should've been there FlexonPhil.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 2, 2008)

AtomicSkier..how is the video coming along..I really think I'll get groupies from the video if you include the jump off the couch and the Milli Vanilli sing along..


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks like some serious fun.
Here I am in Michigan with frost on the pumpkin but no snow on the ground...........colour me green, with envy.


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 3, 2008)

It was good meeting you guys even though I really didn't say much...
I wore out pretty darn quickly being the first day and all.  
Ended up falling twice (no ejections though...no excuses either)
Mondeo gave me an assist when I plugged a pole...
All in all it was a good day of skiing, but I think I should've taken it a little easier 
in the beginning so I didn't burn out so quick.
Guess that what happens when you go without skiing for 7 months..


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, much better coverage than I thought they'd have.  I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little jealous.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 3, 2008)

Good times yesterday meeting everyone.  Even more fun for my first epic fail of the season (falling unloading off the lift).


----------



## WJenness (Nov 3, 2008)

Bostonian said:


> Good times yesterday meeting everyone.  Even more fun for my first epic fail of the season (falling unloading off the lift).



I had a great one of those last year getting off the White Heat quad at SR. Double ejection face plant on the unloading ramp with my girlfriend, her sister, her sister's boyfriend, and a couple more of my friends all there to see it. They had to stop the lift and everything, first time I've had a lift stopped for my failing ass.

I had no problem skiing white heat, just the unloading ramp off the quad. I got shit for the rest of the weekend for that one.

-w


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Andy - I think he got V also...  Standing in front of the snowfence by the Rime interesection?


----------



## Philpug (Nov 3, 2008)

AtomicSkier said:


> Weak.  Should've been there FlexonPhil.



LOL, was swamped down here. Saving my ski days for when it is fully open. Thats my story and sticking to it.


----------



## AtomicSkier (Nov 3, 2008)

GSS in Killington:  (its still processing when i posted the link)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvK4bZnl_9U


----------



## roark (Nov 3, 2008)

Bostonian said:


> Good times yesterday meeting everyone. Even more fun for my first epic fail of the season (falling unloading off the lift).


That was pretty funny. 

Good to meet the the PA crew, and I got to add the original treeskier to the list.


----------



## Zand (Nov 3, 2008)

Bostonian said:


> Good times yesterday meeting everyone.  Even more fun for my first epic fail of the season (falling unloading off the lift).



Ya.. that border next to us was all worried about us encroaching on his side of the ramp... then all of a sudden me and you are piled up on your side haha. 

No pain for me today... although there wasn't much to really work out on. Last year after the bumps at Snow my back killed for 2 days.


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 3, 2008)

Surprisingly I'm not sore at all today really..   I thought my quads would be tight cause I was burnt out yesterday, but I wasn't sore at all...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

AtomicSkier said:


> GSS in Killington:  (its still processing when i posted the link)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvK4bZnl_9U




HA! Steezetastic couch move for sure. :lol:


----------

